# Bloodworms = Bad!



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Early this morning after feeding my fish some flake (I switch back and forth) I noticed the littlest P had a little piece of worm in his mouth. I didn't think much of it, just figuring he found a piece from last night or something. Well I got home from school, went to feed him again, and it was still there! I started to worry because he seemed like he was getting really weak or something, and was kind of floatin then catchin himself, so I got my net and fished him up. I hung the net over the edge so he was still in water, but couldn't get free. I got my pair of tweezers, and grabbed the worm. The P struggled a second, but the worm finally came out. Holy Sh!T. The bloodworm he got was longer then he was, and looked to be about as big around as his mouth. I know it may not be safe pulling it out, but I figured I need 2 do something. He's not swimmin around, eating flake..which I think I'll stick to until their a little bigger..

Jon


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

weird, i use them.
wes


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's a new one to me!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fish are always known to bite more than they can chew.

But bloodworms are one of the best varieties you can feed your fish. Im not too sure if its the worm that cause this problem, Ps have highly razor sharp teeth which they can easily cut through if it wanted.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jon,

Are you sure it was a bloodworm (Chironomidae), because they are not very big or long worms and certainly they are not harmful for fishes not to talk about Piranhas. What was the actual size of the worm? Could it have been a *fish leech (Hirudinae)*?

Regards,


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

i always feed my piranha worms and they love it.. this never happen to me before.. and never heard of bloodworm could harm a fish..


----------



## Sparky73 (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure what a "fish leez" is, but I am almost positive they were bloodworms. They are the cubes in the plastic tray thing, closed with foil. Same thing I use for my Cichlids. I noticed though, these did seem large compared to what I usually get. My smallest P was only like 1/2", and the worm was around 3/4". I understand about them having teeth, thats why I was confused about it. I just don't know whether I should stick to giving them bloodworm, or if I should switch to just flake/pellet until their all an inch or so?

Jon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Blood worms can be quite dangerous indeed, in particular to small species and young fish.
I've seen a picture of a baby L046 Zebra Pleco that choked to death on a piece of bloodworm (talk about a pricey loss!)


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

You were using Frozen Blood worms in a cube, because i have never had one more then 4 cm's.

Hope your little guy gets better but i think you did the right thing by removing it, his system isn't designed to be all continuely open all the way through so it should be better for him now.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats all I ever feed my babies and i have never had any kind of problem with them. probably something else


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thetyeman said:


> thats all I ever feed my babies and i have never had any kind of problem with them. probably something else


Not all bloodworms are the same. If chopped up in small pieces, there's not much to worry about: if not, small fish can easily choke on it and die if they are too greedy.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

hmm, weird, you guys must get some funky blood worms, cause the ones I get are about this big...

___ <- actual size

But I buy the bloodworms in flats, not the cubes. Maybe they are different in the cubes???


----------

